# John Bull Prime Minister Cigar Review - Good cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

30 are packaged in a fine wooden box. Cigar is a good medium Connecticut wrapped cigar. Smooth and decent tobacco taste with a mild spice. Worth...

Read the full review here: John Bull Prime Minister Cigar Review - Good cigar


----------

